# Thermostat lockbox requirements



## Green-rev (Mar 29, 2019)

I have a project where all of the thermostats are above 48" and the AHJ is requiring that we install lockboxes on all of the thermostats. I have never heard that requirement, and the AHJ has yet to provide where in the code this is a requirement. Using IBC 2009 (yes, we are still under 2009 in this jurisdiction) "1109.12 Controls, operating mechanisms and hardware. Controls, operating mechanisms, and hardware intended for operation by the occupant, including switches that control lighting and ventilation and electrical convenience outlets, in accessible spaces, along accessible routes or as parts of accessible elements shall be accessible. Exceptions: 1. Operable parts that are intended for use only by service or maintenance personnel shall not be required to be accessible."

The owner is adamant about not putting lockboxes on the thermostats and has installed digital thermostats that have a lockout feature, so the owner is the only person that can control the thermostat. I believe that wouls fall under the exception for not needing to meet accessibility requirements, however, as I stated, the AHJ is requiring lock boxes, since they are above 48". Without seeing any code requirements, the only thing that I can interpret is that having the lock box indicates that the thermostat is for limited use, so the exception applies. 

I have reached out to the AHJ, who is doing the inspection, but instead of telling me where in the code the requirement is, they keep directing me to contact the state. I am also trying to contact the state, but that can also be a nightmare. I am hoping someone on here has come across this scenario and can point me in the right direction.
Thanks!


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 29, 2019)

I have allowed thermostats that are higher than 48" that are locked. It doesn't matter if they need to put in a code in to use or a lock box is installed over it, it's the same thing.


----------



## classicT (Mar 29, 2019)

They are looking at 48-inches due to the reach range allowed by A117.1.

I agree that they are failing to understand that the integral password lock is equivalent to a physical keyed cover. Try explaining that the only person with the password will be the building maintenance supervisor, which due to the nature of the assigned job, is an able bodied person.


----------



## steveray (Mar 29, 2019)

Sounds like the AHJ is an idiot....


----------



## Green-rev (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. You are reinforcing my beliefs on all ends. It is a matter of code/interpretation catching up with technology and being able to think outside of the box. I guess I am left with trying the state, who is simply going to tell me to refer to the AHJ. Yay!


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 29, 2019)

Penn is not big on compliance with the ADA? In theory the direction the AHJ is requesting is not so wrong, he is just covering his backside, no?


----------



## steveray (Apr 1, 2019)

Green-rev said:


> the AHJ is requiring lock boxes, since they are above 48"



Either require them to be accessible or don't....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Green-rev said:


> Exceptions: 1. Operable parts that are intended for use only by service or maintenance personnel shall not be required to be accessible."



The answer is in your post.

I don't go to the doctors office and mess with the thermostat in the waiting area and neither should a patron that's handicapped, IMO.


----------



## classicT (Apr 1, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> The answer is in your post.
> 
> I don't go to the doctors office and mess with the thermostat in the waiting area and neither should a patron that's handicapped, IMO.


Not only for the visiting clientele. The admin at the counter who broke her legs and is in a wheelchair for a few months and has used the thermostat up to her accident is a protected class.

Must be accessible or have access limited to building maintenance only.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 1, 2019)

Have the owner provide a letter to the AHJ describing that the environmental controls are programmable as required by the energy code and in addition have a lock out code feature that is available only to his maintenance personnel not the tenants. Attach the environmental controls instructions verifying the lock out code feature  and you have met the exception requirement. 

The majority of commercial environmental controls locations will not meet the reach range requirements after the furniture and fixtures are installed. The location of the environmental controls can be very limited with regards to supply and return grilles and the amount and location of window/glazing in a room  

FYI
ANSI only mentions environmental controls location requirements in Chapter 10 related to dwelling units.


----------

